# rookie mistake with DW735 planer



## twobyfour (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm completely new to the forum, and I'm hoping someone can help me before I ruin a DW735 planer.

I searched for something similar to this, but couldn't find anything on this forum, or indeed on a generic Google search about this (thanks to the millions of similar ads and reviews about this product.)

Anyways, my problem is I went out to the shop to plane some boards for some custom window jamb extensions, and I decided to change the speed selection from Speed 1 (179 cuts per inch) to Speed 2 (96 cuts per inch). The machine was off, and I moved the lever...

The machine didn't give me the satisfying "clunk" I expected to receive, and I thought, "Hmm that's odd." I tried to put the unit back to Speed 1, but it wouldn't engage in there either. That's when i thought something might be wrong.

So I decided to check the manual. The manual quite clearly states that this little maneuver should only be done, and I quote (caps and emphasis specified in the manual too):

*NOTE*: ONLY SWITCH SPEEDS WHEN THE PLANER IS RUNNING.

This obviously made my stomach churn a bit. I then was irrationally angry that the manufacturer didn't put the warning on the machine...until I noticed that the warning was on the machine. *sigh*

I've not tried to turn the unit on yet. I figured that whatever problems would occur would only occur after the machine was turned on. And then I started searching for information. I've not yet called DeWalt support. I figured I'd get quicker info on the last day of the year from Google or a community of woodworkers than from the company.

Google didn't help...so maybe you guys can?

I did read that someone in a review said that it wasn't hard to switch speeds when the unit was on, and that it was "impossible to switch the unit when it's off." I can certainly attest that it's not impossible to move the lever. Whether the unit has actually been disengaged from Speed 1 however is unknown, but that's my guess.

Thank you so much in advance for any insight anyone can provide. At the very least, someone else might be able to learn something from my (potential) mistake.

Thanks!!


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

While my reply will not likely be helpful, I will tell you that I have the same planer and I DID NOT REALIZE UNTIL READING THIS THAT IT SHOULD ONLY BE CHANGED WHILE RUNNING. I have changed mine while off and it didn't "click" like I thought it should so I moved it back. It seemed to go back fine and I used after doing this. Additionally, I've only actually used my planer on the high RPM setting at 1/64-1/32" cuts as I figured this this would be better. I'd rather run it through twice and have a smoother product.

Mark


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I would try DeWalt tech support.

I would not turn on the planer. Too much risk of damage.

You could remove the side guards and try rotating the planer manually to see if you can get the lever back to the earlier position.

I do not think the planer is ruined. Likely worse case is having to take it to the closest DeWalt repair store.


----------



## twobyfour (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, Burb and Dave Paine, for your replies. I posted this to see if anyone else had some experience with this situation and whether my overcautious was justified.

I agree nothing is ruined yet, but since my unit didn't click back to Speed 1 like it did for Burb, I'm gonna hold off until I speak with Tech Support as Dave suggests.

I tried calling tech support, and they are closed today. I'll have to wait until Wednesday at this point. I think I will wait to be safe. I've got plenty of other things to do than this on the last day of the year, anyways.

Thanks all for your help! I'll reply back with their response, and how it all turns out afterwards.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I have turned mine on several time with the speed selector in the mid range and then select speed. Once started I moved the lever to the selected speed. I know I should know after one time. My only excuse is I'm an idiot and take a lot to educate me.
Tom


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> My only excuse is I'm an idiot and take a lot to educate me.
> Tom


I've determined it has more to do with the X-Y chromosome combination.

Mark


----------



## twobyfour (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info TomC. It sounds like this worked for you? How much have you used your planer after doing this, and have things gone along well enough?
Did the planar seem to be still in it's original speed when you turned it on?

I decided I'm going to wait to ask Tech Support about this, and I'll pass along your experience to them to see what they say about it, and share back what I find.


----------



## twobyfour (Dec 31, 2012)

Burb said:


> I've determined it has more to do with the X-Y chromosome combination.
> 
> Mark


I think I must have an X-Y-Z chromosome combination, since I tend to sleep a lot.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

twobyfour said:


> Thanks for the info TomC. It sounds like this worked for you? How much have you used your planer after doing this, and have things gone along well enough?
> Did the planar seem to be still in it's original speed when you turned it on?
> 
> I decided I'm going to wait to ask Tech Support about this, and I'll pass along your experience to them to see what they say about it, and share back what I find.


Like I said I've done it several times. The planner work. I have had it several years and did it early on. The planer will not feed at all when you turn it on. Simply turn it on and reengage the speed selector. If I messed up again I would not have a problem starting and reengaging.
Tom
Edited to correct typo


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi and welcome. I have had my 735 for six years and have done that once or twice. I don't really think you have done any damage. If you take the top cover off you can see the mechanism. It is built very solid. I often switch mine to the neutral position so you can turn the feed rollers by hand for cleaning (pull the plug of course) and then turn on the machine and turn the knob to engage the rollers. When you switch speeds turn the knob quickly to prevent premature wear on the gears. I was told that by a friend that works at the DW repair facility. I am sure yours is just in the neutral position and you can see that if you take the top cover off. Good luck, that is a great machine that will serve you well.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

twobyfour said:


> Thanks for the info TomC. It sounds like this worked for you? How much have you used your planer after doing this, and have things gone along well enough?
> Did the planar seem to be still in it's original speed when you turned it on?
> 
> I decided I'm going to wait to ask Tech Support about this, and I'll pass along your experience to them to see what they say about it, and share back what I find.


Twobyfour, what did Dewalt tech support tell you?
Tom


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't have this planer, but I'm guessing it changes the speed of the drive rollers, and right now you can probably turn them by hand. If that is the case, turn the rollers by hand while trying to engage the speed adjustment. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I decided I'm going to wait to ask Tech Support about this, and I'll pass along your experience to them to see what they say about it, and share back what I find.[/QUOTE]

So what did you find? Share with those who tried to help you!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Joeb41 said:


> I decided I'm going to wait to ask Tech Support about this, and I'll pass along your experience to them to see what they say about it, and share back what I find.


So what did you find? Share with those who tried to help you![/QUOTE]

I don't know if we will ever find out. He has not posted anything other than this thread.
Tom


----------



## iART (May 26, 2013)

Did anyone ever learn DeWalt's solution to this problem?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

iART said:


> Did anyone ever learn DeWalt's solution to this problem?


No the only posts he has ever made was this thread and he has not been back.
Tom


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I think that for comfort, I would select the original speed and then turn the feed wheels manually by hand. 

IIRC, the cutter RPM speed doesn't change only the feed rate when the speed changes.

Also, I have seen the 735 at school changed when the machine isn't running w/o damage. HOWEVER the 735 at school is a prototype machine and a gift from DeWalt.

YMMV


----------



## iART (May 26, 2013)

I received word from DeWalt on this today. Pasted below is their reply.

*You can try to turn the unit back to the original speed setting, then turn the unit on and change the speeds, in some cases this fixes it. If it does not you would need to get your unit to one of the centers below for evaluation. *

edit
I was able to re-engage the speed control lever by manually turning the feed roller only a fraction.


----------



## Ends of the World (Jul 2, 2012)

When I had a DeWalt 735 and accidentally changed the speed without the unit on, that was exactly what I did to fix the issue, just turn the planer on and switch the speed again.


----------



## supernat14 (Apr 27, 2020)

I just ran into this issue and followed the suggestions of rolling the rollers. It slipped back in easily. Just UNPLUG, then move the switch to the center position, roll the unit upwards to access the rollers, and roll them by hand (watch the blades!), while attempting to move the switch from center to 1 or 2 position. If it doesn't pop right into position, move it back to center, roll the roller slightly, then try again. It was very simple and smooth (and quick), so thanks to those that offered the suggestions! FYI, I had turned the machine on with it just off center, and it drove the current up too high trying to engage I guess, and flipped the wall breaker. No damage though.


----------

